# Percussion or drum solo tracks



## bigbubba

A few years back I was given a demo of a competitors vehicle and he had several drum solo tracks on his cd that were incredible. I wanted to know if anyone else had any drum solo or percussion tracks. 

One that I have and really like is the one from the Drum Line soundtrack. Unfortunately it is only on my Ipod and not on my hard drive. I'm having a hard time finding that same copy to burn to cd.


----------



## quality_sound

The Sheffield Drum Disc? I think I still have it. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is

look for Drum solo by Slipknot
that will give your system a work out

I liked the Drumline tracks as well.


----------



## bigbubba

That Slipknot solo is incredible! Now to find a mp3 of it.

I looked for the Sheffield cd and found some on ebay and Amazon. Not cheap.


----------



## Thumper26

bigbubba said:


> That Slipknot solo is incredible! Now to find a mp3 of it.
> 
> I looked for the Sheffield cd and found some on ebay and Amazon. Not cheap.


Two things:

1. Any piece of music good enough to make you describe as incredible is worth buying the cd, even if used.

2. mp3 is not sound quality.


----------



## steveholt

drumming is consistently an overlooked craft in music. especially bands


----------



## Viggen

Love some of drum sessions that Rush has done over the years


----------



## Schramm

There are hundreds of different types of drums if you consider international music. Why just solo drum tracks? American style drums are meant to accompany other musicians, which makes it unpleasant to listen to for long periods in and of itself. Find music that you like to listen to for hours instead of bland overused audiophile test tracks like The Sheffield Drum Disc. Heck, there is even good college marching band/military music if you like that genre. You can find entire CD's full of percussion instruments (group drumming) with traditional dance ceremony if you look outside the US to Japan, China, and Korea. There is lots of percussion in African music as well.

Check out the Taiko drummers of Japan, "Kodo" for example.


----------



## steveholt

Viggen said:


> Love some of drum sessions that Rush has done over the years


absolutely agreed


----------



## bbfoto

Great thread! There are many different types of drums  so here are a few recommendations off the top of my head:

Bongo Man (track) by Jimmy Cliff (originally released on the 1978 LP, "Give Thanx")










You can find this track on a few other Jimmy Cliff "Anthology" or "Best Of" CDs. This track is a recording made in Jamaica of a drum circle with a Jimmy as lead and a small choir of voices backing him. FYI this track has one of the absolute DEEPEST & WIDEST sound stages that I've ever heard!

Check it out at: https://myspace.com/jimmycliff/music/album/give-thanx-8485806

Another truly great Drum Solo track from the jazz genre is "Drum Boogie" from the Lars Erstrand & Arne Domnérus "Live is Life" disc (the exact same artists from "Jazz at the Pawn Shop" fame...another true audiophile reference disc). The drum kit has fantastic realism, tonality, and detail! I think Jazzi was searching for this and mentioned it in a recent thread. It is awesome, no joke.










Arne Domnerus Live Is Life Ultra HD CD-Elusive Disc


"Blues On Purpose" (track) by Leroy Vinnegar from the "Walkin' the Basses" CD. There is a very well recorded jazz drum solo starting around 2:40 in this track. In addition, it is an excellent recording of a double bass (upright string bass). Andy Wehmeyer recommended this disc as a reference for tuning, and it is awesome, especially if you like jazz.










"Arapaho" (track) by the Clifford Jordan Quartet from the "Live at Ethell's" Mappleshade CD. This is another really excellent jazz drum solo recording that's very life-like. The drum solo starts around 6:35.










Mapleshade Records - Clifford Jordan Quartet


An EXCELLENT compilation of All Types of world drums & percussion can be had on the 3-CD set called, "The Big Bang: In the Beginning Was the Drum" brought to you by Mickey Hart (Planet Drum CD). There are some TRULY AMAZING recordings on these discs from all around the world. They may not be for everyday listening but they are Highly recommended. A lot of these are like a sound track and will transport you back in time while driving in your car! 

Box Cover









Box Cover Back









CD 1 Sleeve









CD 2 Sleeve









CD 3 Sleeve










Psychedelic Jams lite: Various - The Big Bang: In the Beginning was the Drum

"Master of Chinese Percussion K2HD" by Yim Hok-Man









Listen to samples here...
http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=655393


I'll try to put some links up to some tracks of my favorite drummers. Vinnie Colaiuta is one of them. Wish this sample was in Hi-Res...

http://cdn-x.drummerworld.com/Sound/vinniecolaiutagrooving.mp3

From Sting, to Faith Hill, to Megadeth...he can play it! Just check is discography on his web site or wiki. And I'll just leave you with this YT video, as Vinnie and some of my other favorite musicians (Jeff Beck, the amazing Tal Wilkenfeld, & Jason Rebello) are represented, and it's just one of my all-time favorite tracks/performances. (Available on the "Eric Clapton Crossroads Guitar Festival 2007" DVD, that has a lot of other great performances).

Vinnie Colaiuta - Jeff Beck - Tal Wilkenfeld - Jason Rebello


----------



## WLDock

bbfoto said:


> Great thread! There are many different types of drums  so here are a few recommendations off the top of my head:
> 
> An EXCELLENT compilation of All Types of world drums & percussion can be had on the 3-CD set called, "The Big Bang: In the Beginning Was the Drum" brought to you by Mickey Hart (Planet Drum CD). There are some TRULY AMAZING recordings on these discs from all around the world. They may not be for everyday listening but they are Highly recommended. A lot of these are like a sound track and will transport you back in time while driving in your car!
> Box Cover


OK, only a lover of all things drums will have that set....I guess I'm guilty!

Some of the popular tracks that are always present at SQ events are on the series of Focal demo CD's and Sheffield.

Jim Keltner - Improvisation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IB0XFXoGha8

Cyrill Lutzelschwab & Martin Hess - [Focal JMlab CD ¹4/7 #14] Boxenkiller
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZUBvBJWYVc

As far as large bands....get yourself some DCI Drum Corps International CD's...tons of great drumming through the years. Here are some of my fav moments:

1983 Bridgemen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eD8SSdpb-do

1986 Blue Devils
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xq6wCY5A1fo

1987 Santa Clara Vanguard - "Lezghinka"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaVJX22WRxo

1990 Blue Devils
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iaf-lNbijpk

Here are a rundown of the high percussion winners by year:
1990-1999
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHNR6lmG-F4

2000-2009
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_jA95xkawQ

2003 top drumlines
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34gN5BgWsyo

2013 top drumlines
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjSnI8F64BU


----------



## awboat

I love listening to Max and Dizzy Live, recorded in Paris. Max Roach is probably one of the best drummers of all time and this is recorded really well, live in a small venue. You can hear Dizzy walk out and start playing. It brings chills down my spine. He starts a little bit rough but warms up and the magic starts. Completely awesome album. 



bigbubba said:


> A few years back I was given a demo of a competitors vehicle and he had several drum solo tracks on his cd that were incredible. I wanted to know if anyone else had any drum solo or percussion tracks.
> 
> One that I have and really like is the one from the Drum Line soundtrack. Unfortunately it is only on my Ipod and not on my hard drive. I'm having a hard time finding that same copy to burn to cd.


----------



## bbfoto

WLDock said:


> OK, only a lover of all things drums will have that set....I guess I'm guilty!


Haha, NICE! Yeah, Obviously I love drums and percussion. 



awboat said:


> I love listening to Max and Dizzy Live, recorded in Paris. Max Roach is probably one of the best drummers of all time and this is recorded really well, live in a small venue. You can hear Dizzy walk out and start playing. It brings chills down my spine. He starts a little bit rough but warms up and the magic starts. Completely awesome album.


Forgot about that one...AWESOME! Max is definitely one of the greats. There's a YouTube video of that drum solo, but unfortunately it's very low quality audio. As a side note, I saw Dizzy & Max along with John Faddis live at _The Catalina Club_ (a VERY small venue in L.A.) many years ago. I was no more than 15ft away from the stage, which was basically a very small raised platform (18" high, 8'x8' steel stage deck). Dizzy floored me when HE offered to sign my CD at the end of the gig! :blush:  Yeah, that was when CDs had _just_ come into the picture! :surprised: Both of those guys are true legends and will be missed!

Oh, here's another great CD with AMAZING SQ drums and (acoustic) double bass that I just thought of:

JB Project - BROMBO! (Brian Bromberg & Akira Jimbo, featuring Otmaro Ruiz)










Super performance! New DAC Chord Hugo + my iPhone and Class D amp drives JBL Olympus KRS special #2 - YouTube

Brombo - Akira Jimbo & Brian Bromberg - YouTube

This CD is in my Top 25 of all-time Demo discs. If you can find a copy at a decent price, snatch it up!!!

BWWWAAAAAAHHH....Check out this YT video of Akira...

http://youtu.be/xrmmGzKlZiw


----------



## WLDock

bbfoto said:


> Haha, NICE! Yeah, Obviously I love drums and percussion.
> Forgot about that one...AWESOME! Max is definitely one of the greats. There's a YouTube video of that drum solo, but unfortunately it's very low quality audio. As a side note, I saw Dizzy & Max along with John Faddis live at _The Catalina Club_ (a VERY small venue in L.A.) many years ago. I was no more than 15ft away from the stage, which was basically a very small raised platform (18" high, 8'x8' steel stage deck). Dizzy floored me when HE offered to sign my CD at the end of the gig! :blush:  Yeah, that was when CDs had _just_ come into the picture! :surprised: Both of those guys are true legends and will be missed!
> 
> http://youtu.be/xrmmGzKlZiw[/URL]


My drumming root go back to jazz. Max Roach is my all time idol. I saw and met him a couple of times both at drum clinics. The first time I was in high school and I was literally starstruck...the first time that ever happened. I've been out of drumming but I really need to get back into it. Back in the day I used to see so many cool drummers at clinics...Harvey Mason, Dave Weckl, Terri Lyne Carrington, Chester Thompson, Jack DeJohnette, etc.

Omar Hakim is another idol that I've followed since the 80's when he was with Weather Report. He's the guy that tied together the funk, jazz and rock influences of years past and molded them into his "Grovesmith" signature. The guy taught me how to groove! That's him in my signature picture.


----------



## awboat

Awesome. I hadn't heard of Max till one day years ago the WVU radio station played the entire album some Sunday afternoon. I wrote the name down on work bench (still there) and bought the album that evening. I've never heard a drum sound like that. Anyone that can make a drum set (especially as small of one as his) sound sooo musical is just beyond comprehension. Chills down your spine music. 

I can't imagine seeing them like that. And to get to have Dizzy sig and to talk to him. Wow. 

The only thing that comes close for me is seeing the Outlaws in concert with Lynyrd Skynyrd, having never heard of them. Talk about being blown away. They were young and hungry. Green Grass and High Tides for 45 minutes. Whoa. Skynyrd sucked that night. They were all wasted on Jack Daniels



bbfoto said:


> Haha, NICE! Yeah, Obviously I love drums and percussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot about that one...AWESOME! Max is definitely one of the greats. There's a YouTube video of that drum solo, but unfortunately it's very low quality audio. As a side note, I saw Dizzy & Max along with John Faddis live at _The Catalina Club_ (a VERY small venue in L.A.) many years ago. I was no more than 15ft away from the stage, which was basically a very small raised platform (18" high, 8'x8' steel stage deck). Dizzy floored me when HE offered to sign my CD at the end of the gig! :blush:  Yeah, that was when CDs had _just_ come into the picture! :surprised: Both of those guys are true legends and will be missed!
> 
> Oh, here's another great CD with AMAZING SQ drums and (acoustic) double bass that I just thought of:
> 
> JB Project - BROMBO! (Brian Bromberg & Akira Jimbo, featuring Otmaro Ruiz)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super performance! New DAC Chord Hugo + my iPhone and Class D amp drives JBL Olympus KRS special #2 - YouTube
> 
> Brombo - Akira Jimbo & Brian Bromberg - YouTube
> 
> This CD is in my Top 25 of all-time Demo discs. If you can find a copy at a decent price, snatch it up!!!
> 
> BWWWAAAAAAHHH....Check out this YT video of Akira...
> 
> Akira Jimbo Drum solo @ Silver Lake Music Festival 2012 - YouTube


----------



## plcrides

oh man this is just what I've been wanting the last few weeks and wa la here it is.i found one and downloaded it its called the classic drum battle,i haven't heard the whole thing yet and i haven't played it in the car yet but thanks guys,its awesome.


----------



## Alrojoca

To me the best drum I heard or felt was recently from this track, only the first 40 seconds
The drum is so strong and tight It can be felt, I only have a ported 8 sub it does not go deep but with this track it is strong enough to turn some heads. The rest of the song is just Meehh, a lot of of instruments playing at the same time, nice song, not so clear just the begining, the drums are worth a listen.

Anybody tried it or heard those drums at the start of the song? Porcupine tree, "Fear of a Blank Planet.
Porcupine Tree - Fear of a Blank Planet (Live) [HD] - YouTube


----------



## plcrides

i wish i had a few more songs like the classic drum battle,and i really only like the first minute of that one.


----------



## NealfromNZ

Quite enjoy the live Godsmack drum battle. Not exactly reference Hifi, but dam good loud.

Godsmack - Drum Battle HD - Sully Erna vs Shannon Larkin - Batalla De Los Tambores (HD) - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cM9n0-LP1iU


----------



## jpeezy

Brent Lewis (drumsex), billy cobham, Dave Wekyl. All excellent. Ganga Giri is also very good not necessarily drums, but diridgidoo and drums.


----------



## percy072

Just downloaded Blue Man Group's - Live at the Venetian, a lot of deep, solid percussion. Also...years ago I had VHS tapes of Buddy Rich Memorial concerts where some of the worlds best ie: Marvin "Smitty" Smith, Steve Gad, Dave Wekyl etc performed with his old band. 

If you can find them...get em!! these guys are eff'n incredible. Neil Peart was in one of them and (as good as he is for Rush) he looked like a complete amateur compared to the others guys...


----------



## bigbubba

Found this today and found it fairly impressive.

BUDDY RICH IMPOSSIBLE DRUM SOLO *HQ* - YouTube


----------



## percy072

Classic stuff...def one of the most influential players in history.

This is some of the Memorial concert footage hosted by Buddy's daughter...
Dave Weckl never ceases to amaze me, Steve Gadd is so raw and soulfull...Colaiuta is right up there with them.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=czOjnlvHrQU


----------



## neal00

Check out Senri Kawaguchi, probably the best young drum prodigy in her age group. This was recorded 3 years ago when she was 14 years old. I've seen her live, she's amazing.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnx3bIoFb-0


----------



## 94VG30DE

How on earth did I miss this thread?


----------



## locotony

Bill Bruford - Master Strokes: 1978-1985 Some great stuff here from one of the greatest living drummers (Yes, King Crimson, Genesis, Earthworks) track 11, The Drum Also Waltzes, is Bruford's take on an old Max Roach song and is just incredible


----------



## rxonmymind

bigbubba said:


> Found this today and found it fairly impressive.
> 
> BUDDY RICH IMPOSSIBLE DRUM SOLO *HQ* - YouTube



Just found this today. What an amazing performance. Read his bio and to think his dad noticed at the age of ONE Buddy Rich ability to keep a rhythm.


----------



## rxonmymind

I also second slipknot drum solo as being an excellent source to give all your speakers a work out.Don't be scared by his looks. Lol. It's a still video but all drum solo.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aDxc2RXNLns&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Alrojoca

Played for PM group the in the last 2 CD,s currently with the PM Unity Band
Short
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko66gMMsnnw

Long solo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enoH1zDpwGg


----------



## car8961

Jeff Beck "Live at Ronny Scotts". Enjoy


----------



## SO20thCentury

TOO MUCH GOOD STUFF!! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N1JapuD0ikk

of course any Crimson with Bruford


----------



## ErinH

this is one of my demo tracks:







Most of the album is just OK, but there are a few on there like the one above that are quite enjoyable.


----------



## Negolien

Hum no one mentioned Linkin Park :<(. Bleed it out had a live version with a drum solo that was fairly impressive. I love Linkin Park loud btw :<).

linkin park drummer - Bing Videos


----------



## bbfoto

Just to keep this thread going...

Watch this in 1080p for SQ with Headphones. Finesse, Control, Complete independence with crazy time signatures, Matt Garstka, then Jimmy Branly...

http://youtu.be/DvxsrQyl7tE?list=PLpKMeH_MXcaS2hqKlBcV9OM70_RPG1HsL

http://youtu.be/zvjOvCC2HHQ?list=PLpKMeH_MXcaS2hqKlBcV9OM70_RPG1HsL

Performance Spotlight: Aaron Spears - YouTube

And another one by Aaron Spears...not really great SQ, but...

http://youtu.be/FoXItFOvsQk

Aaron is amazing, he just doesn't do "delicate", LOL. He's full on 100%.

There are some decent tracks from the Vic Firth YT channel, DrummerWorld YT, and many others of course.

Another AMAZING drummer that you won't find too much about online is Tim Biery. He plays for/with Nils Lofgren and has just come out with a new CD. You can see him here in a very early gig channeling his inner Buddy Rich with this solo at around 3:30

http://timmbiery.com/Video/Caravan-iPhone.m4v

Just check out this YT video (unfortunately Low-Res) of Nils and Tim soloing together near the end. 

Nils Lofgren - Girl In Motion - Musikfest 2004
http://youtu.be/ghrYWc97tew

Tim also played with one of the best rock guitarists in the world...Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush...check out the video "Rock & Roll Hall of Fame - 
Juggernaut Tour 1983" on Tim's web site.

It's a bit trippy/crazy Prog Rock, but check out the tracks "Blackbody", "AM CVn" and "27.6.13", and then "Names Were Changed" from Tim Biery's newest CD "Here To Now" at the link below...great bass, drums, and percussive sounds:

http://timmbiery.bandcamp.com/

http://timmbiery.com/

And if you like Nils Lofgren, listen to this solo acoustic guitar version of "Girl in Motion"...

http://youtu.be/reYTklcdKHo


----------



## bigbubba

^^ Nicely done!


----------



## addmd

There is a great drum solo by Tal Bergman on the album by Rock Candy Funk party. He opens the track Animal/Work with a solo. Over all this album is pretty well put together and sounds great. This is a side project that Joe Bonamassa plays with, and is worth the listen.


----------



## Alrojoca

http://youtu.be/wrYaHTm_YrQ


----------



## rxonmymind

addmd said:


> There is a great drum solo by Tal Bergman on the album by Rock Candy Funk party. He opens the track Animal/Work with a solo. Over all this album is pretty well put together and sounds great. This is a side project that Joe Bonamassa plays with, and is worth the listen.


Thanks. Just added this to my Google play list. Will hit it once my sub install is finished.


----------



## rxonmymind

bbfoto said:


> Just to keep this thread going...
> 
> Watch this in 1080p for SQ with Headphones. Finesse, Control, Complete independence with crazy time signatures, Matt Garstka, then Jimmy Branly...
> 
> http://youtu.be/DvxsrQyl7tE?list=PLpKMeH_MXcaS2hqKlBcV9OM70_RPG1HsL
> 
> Performance Spotlight: Jimmy Branly - YouTube
> 
> [/URL]


Bravo. All solid choices. May fav has to be the second one. All new to me so I get to run through these a few times. Shweet!


----------



## bbfoto

As always, watch, and _Listen_, in HD: 

http://youtu.be/Mxuu3ZZgY7E

Performance Spotlight: Steve Hass - YouTube

http://youtu.be/4KBjbT3Uouo

http://youtu.be/Y_H9pAXuz6M

http://youtu.be/0YQpYGy50uQ


DOWNLOAD some nice Drum Tracks from Sakae Drums at the link below. Sakae was the manufacturer of Yamaha Pro drums for the last 40 years but are no longer. They decided to sell drums under their own Brand name now. Good chit!

I'm looking into a new "Celestial" kit, or a Pearl Reference Pure Matte Walnut. 

Audio Library | Sakae Rhythm


----------



## rxonmymind

Artist: Hiroshima
Album: Between black & white
Song: Omo Tai

Too short IMO. Anyway it's a nice 1:30 short of drums. Comes through clean but not Telarc quality. I'd say the mic was a few feet away when this was made. Very god though.


----------



## bbfoto

If you're a drummer, or interested in drums, there's a very good interview with Gavin Harrison of Porcupine Tree.

The entire interview is great, but at the ~35:00 mark he talks about his obsession with Drum Sound Quality, experimenting with equipment to find the best or "right" sound, recording (tracking) drums/microphone choices, mixing, mastering, and the Loudness Wars.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWKLF4Mg_KM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Also check out his web site:

http://www.gavharrison.com/


----------



## bbfoto

car8961 said:


> Jeff Beck "Live at Ronny Scotts". Enjoy


x10,000

There's A LOT of talent in that room. Vinnie Colaiuta is one of my all time favorites. He can play any style, with anybody in the world, and always be unique and creative. Of course, Jeff Beck is a guitar God and a musical genius. And I've had a crush on my Aussie girl, Tal Wilkenfeld for the longest time. :blush:

Maybe there are better tracks to demonstrate the drums in this video, but one of my favorite tracks of all time starts at ~10:10, "Cause We Ended as Lovers". Though I prefer the Live performance they played at Eric Clapton's 2007 Crossroads Guitar Festival quite a bit more (2nd video). And it can't hurt to have Joss Stone step in for "People Get Ready".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ndyILodYwM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blp7hPFaIfU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Also check out Louis Cato...amazing talent that plays with some heavy hitters...Marcus Miller, John Scofield, Bobby McFerrin. He's also an amazing bass player, guitar player, and sax player. Check out this "DnB" solo at ~6:05 with John Scofield...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtDjr4U7U-8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## bbfoto

Alrojoca said:


> Played for PM group the in the last 2 CD,s currently with the PM Unity Band
> Short
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko66gMMsnnw
> 
> Long solo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enoH1zDpwGg


Thanks! Don't know how I missed this. Yeah, I'd say Antonio is in the absolute Top 10 of the world. Holy mother of God...his talent is just beyond. He is one of the few that has truly mastered extreme independence...playing completely different rhythms, in different time signatures with each limb. Craziness.

Here's another video where he demonstrates/teaches this...

http://youtu.be/hgElpSXNwK4

And some great drumming with decent SQ in HD...

http://youtu.be/tUC98v_r-yc


----------



## bbfoto

A few from the Sheffield Track & Drum Record that ErinH mentioned in Post #32...

The Sheffield Track/Drum Record // Sheffield Lab Audiophile Recordings | The reference standard for musical and sonic excellence

http://1drv.ms/1LYgaiA


And check out a really talented young drummer from the UK, Charlie Kenny...

http://www.charliekenny.co.uk/

If the video on his home page happens to change, search on YouTube for "Mapex Armory 'Producer Session' with Charlie Kenny"...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ky4DfD1jlwI&feature=youtube_gdata_player 

.


----------



## bbfoto

I'm going to start a thread about the creation of some Hi-Res 24/96 Drum Tracks that I'm sorting out to produce with UK drummer, Charlie Kenny. The tracks will be offered in 24-bit/96kHz resolution WAV and FLAC format...maybe ALAC as well.

I'm wanting to create a wide range of styles and genres, so if you have any interest feel free to post any special requests or ideas that you have for these tracks in the other thread at

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-music-forum/173668-drum-percussion-24-96-hi-res-demo-tracks-any-interest.html

Have to nail down the cost for the project and pricing for the download(s), but Charlie is totally into it.

Also looking into working with Gavin Harrison from Porcupine Tree on some tracks as well, but he's super busy ATM.

These guys both have home project studios, so they can stay at home to track (record) and mix their drums.  Here's Charlie's web site.

Charlie Kenny Professional Drummer

And Gavin's:

The Official Web Site of the Drummer Gavin Harrison


----------



## soleh

bigbubba said:


> A few years back I was given a demo of a competitors vehicle and he had several drum solo tracks on his cd that were incredible. I wanted to know if anyone else had any drum solo or percussion tracks.
> 
> One that I have and really like is the one from the Drum Line soundtrack. Unfortunately it is only on my Ipod and not on my hard drive. I'm having a hard time finding that same copy to burn to cd.


I liked the Drumline tracks as well.


----------



## rxonmymind

^^^My ears hurt…but I wouldn't have it any other way:drummer:


----------



## bbfoto

Alrojoca said:


> Played for PM group the in the last 2 CD,s currently with the PM Unity Band
> Short
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ko66gMMsnnw
> 
> Long solo
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enoH1zDpwGg





bbfoto said:


> Thanks! Don't know how I missed this. Yeah, I'd say Antonio is in the absolute Top 10 of the world. Holy mother of God...his talent is just beyond. He is one of the few that has truly mastered extreme independence...playing completely different rhythms, in different time signatures with each limb. Craziness.
> 
> Here's another video where he demonstrates/teaches this...
> 
> http://youtu.be/hgElpSXNwK4
> 
> And some great drumming with decent SQ in HD...
> 
> http://youtu.be/tUC98v_r-yc


Ok, so I ordered and just received Antonio Sanchez's "Three Times Three" CD (most recently known for the mostly-percussion _Birdman_ Soundtrack, which I also Highly Recommend). "3 x 3" is actually a 2 CD set. Unfortunately, there are no true drum solos throughout the CDs, BUT...

All I can say is that this recording is phenominal. A true reference recording. Now, this is a Jazz Trio CD, so maybe it's not for everyone. CD1 is a trio with Piano at the forefront, along with an upright double bass, and of course, drums. CD2 is a trio with John Scofield at the forefront on Electric Guitar, and also some tracks featuring tenor saxophone.

All of the instruments are captured with amazing realism and detail. It's one of those "They're in the room with you" recordings. 

Imaging and staging are exceptional. Each drum and cymbal in the drum kit occupy an individual point in space across the stage, from far left to far right, but also in height and depth. Exquisite. The strike, shimmer, and decay detail of the cymbals is beautiful, also the details of the snare and snare wire buzz, and the kick drum just "breathes". The upright bass and sax are so real that it sent shivers down my spine (I was a sax player for many years).

I will try to upload a few snippets from these CDs tomorrow afternoon and post a link. I'm going to look into a few of his other releases now.

.


----------



## bbfoto

SQ Drum Demo Track Snippets as mentioned above...

http://1drv.ms/1AgRGvp


----------



## bbfoto

Johnny Rabb. Another one of my favorite drummers. Super creative and innovative. He developed a technique that he calls "freehand" and has also developed some creative drumsticks, one called the "Rhythm Saw". Check it out in the last (old) video, which Jim Keltner produced. Might have to try to contact him to see if these older recordings are available. 











Check out how many different sounds he gets out of just his snare with a DnB stick technique starting at 4:45...






I still prefer a natural acoustic set, but...







Old Rhythm Saw Demo...check out starting around 4:13


----------



## bbfoto

Gregg Bissonette (watch in HD for best SQ)





















You might want to check out his 2013 CD Titled "Warning Will Robinson" and the drums in the Intro to, "Want Me To Be". There is a slight mix of genres on this CD and I like a lot of them...good SQ, too!

Amazon.com: Warning Will Robinson: Gregg Bissonette: MP3 Downloads


If you like Hard Rock & Metal, check out some nice Instrumental Metal tracks that Gregg plays on the CD "Martin Motnik with Gregg Bissonette - Bass Invader"...there are some different genres on this as well...

http://www.amazon.com/Invader-Explicit-Martin-Motnik-Bissonette/dp/B0013R41ZE/
.


----------



## bbfoto

Check out a snippet of Track #4, _*"Lum Lum"*_ off of _Gregg Bissonette's_ CD titled, "_Submarine_"

http://1drv.ms/1LYgaiA


----------



## bbfoto

_Gavin Harrison_ - _Cymbal Song_ & _Drum Song_


----------



## deadlyhan

You should definitely check some indian tabla!
and Gene Krupa, Modern Drummer Hall of Fame:


----------

